# 2000 vs 01 vs 02 S4



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Any big difference between those years of the audi S4? I have a good offer on a 2000 S4 with low miles and 6-speed. Don't know if i should take it or wait for a 01.5 or 02. Keep in mind that I would flash it, intercooler upgrade, K04's, exhaust, meth (btw how much power does that sound like it would produce?) Also how much power can the 2.7t handle?


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

clifborder4fm said:


> Any big difference between those years of the audi S4? I have a good offer on a 2000 S4 with low miles and 6-speed. Don't know if i should take it or wait for a 01.5 or 02. Keep in mind that I would flash it, intercooler upgrade, K04's, exhaust, meth (btw how much power does that sound like it would produce?) Also how much power can the 2.7t handle?


There are some subtle differences, the oil return lines or feed (maybe both) are bigger, no f-hose in 01.5+. If your swapping out turbos, you can switch the oil lines anyways. What you ahve listed can get you in the range of 400awhp and they have put down 500awhp on stock block, safely, but not recommended.


----------

